#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Sika - FRP λογισμικό διαστασιολόγησης

## DirectionLess

Άντε και ένα δώρο από μένα, γιατί η γνώση είναι για να μοιράζεται.
Το πρόγραμμα διαστασιολόγησης ανθρακονημάτων και ανθρακοϋφασμάτων της SIKA, που κατασκευάστηκε σε συνεργασία με το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών. Επιλύει ενίσχυση με τα εν λόγω υλικά σε κάμψη, διάτμηση και περίσφυξη (περιλαμβάνει πλακοδοκό, απλή δοκό και υποστύλωμα). Δικό σας.

*Installation Note*
 Download the *"frp_program.zip"* file by clicking the icon above on your computer in a folder you want.When download has finished please start the Windows Explorer and 'unzip' the downloaded *"frp_program.zip"* file with the *WinZip* program. If "WinZip" isn't installed on your computer, install it first or contact your responsible IT people.
 When you have unziped "frp_program.zip", there must be four files in your folder:

FRP-An1.CABFRP-An2.CABsetup.exeSetup.lst
 Start the* "setup.exe"* icon to start the installation program. Follow the installation messages. After the installation procedure the FRP program is available by clicking "Start -> Program ->FRP-Analysis

Πηγή : http://www.sika.com/corp_designer_carbodesign_download

----------

